# Ruger Vaquero



## DavidLaPell (Aug 6, 2011)

An original Ruger Vaquero in .45 Colt with the long 7 1/2 inch barrel. The grips are micarta and were all white (off white) and then I used black model paint and painted them and then used 0000 steel wool on the raised scroll.


----------



## Gator (Dec 11, 2006)

Now that looks sharp !


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I like it.

:smt1099


----------

